# My recuperating feral, and update and question



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

I received this feral pigeon on new years eve, rescued by a downtown office worker who took him in the night before and left him in a box. A friend of mine knows I have a couple of rescued ferals, so I offered assistance!

I didnt think hed make it through the night...but with an eye dropper of baytril , and some sugar water, he made it. I've named him ( or her) Spirit.

a few days later, he is full of energy, eating well (look at the crop), growling, fighting and biting me. still has some illness symptoms- PMV or paratyphoid. and too thin.

The question I have is, I have read recovery is 6-12 weeks. IF the symptoms are completely gone, I am planning a warm weather release in spring (may) in an area near where he was found.

I have been trying to get Spirit over the distress of my handling for medication *twice a day, by stroking afterward. Is this a bad idea if I am planning a release?
Jennifer

ps this is the night I got him http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/injured-sick-pigeon-just-dropped-off-32326.html


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I don't have any advice........just wanted to say WOW......there's a BIG difference in the first pictures and the recent one. Good job.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I do not think a little love would hurt anyone domestic or feral....pretty birdie!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

I see that hes got his head on straight now so you must have worked some magic on him already, all I can say is keep up the great work your working wonders over there


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

He is looking like a little tough guy now all right 

No problem showing a little affection, I'd say, as he's not a baby. I give my temporary inmates plenty of attention, but though they (well, most of them) relax, they don't leave me in any doubt about their feral-ness once they are in the aviary with others, or released to their gang.

John


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Stroking won't hurt at all. Pigeons that are feral, seem to wild up very quickly.

Also, you can give the entire baytril dose once a day rather that breaking it into 2 times.
That's how I have been dosing for years, as per my veterinarian friend's advise. She has told me that for birds, it works better that way. She the veterinarian at the Audubon Wildlife Care Center and most of her patients are birds.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Charis said:


> Also, you can give the entire baytril dose once a day rather that breaking it into 2 times.
> That's how I have been dosing for years, as per my veterinarian friend's advise. She has told me that for birds, it works better that way. She the veterinarian at the Audubon Wildlife Care Center and most of her patients are birds.


My vet has just told me the same thing. Reckons they benefit more from the meds this way.

good luck with this one,

Janet


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

stroking after seems to calm him/her....and I'm trying to show that this human isnt just torturing ! I also give a sponge bath as he falls over a lot and gets messy. when he tries preening he tips over, so still some imbalance troubles.

Spirit seems to be the feistiest of the three ferals I have....and the purplest 

I am waiting 6 weeks before introducing Spirit to my other two though, he is stuck with humans for now!


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

looks like you done great work on him,he looks big and solid(very pretty colours too!)


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

so a double dose of baytril isnt too much? I dont want to overdose


 and thanks everyone for the encouragement, I couldnt have helped him if it wasnt for the people on this site


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

is he a cropper of some sort?


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

tuxedobaby said:


> is he a cropper of some sort?


whats that?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

psychopomp said:


> whats that?


http://www.angelfire.com/ia/npcc/


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

amazing!! like those runner ducks called "indian runners?" I think...??

lol perhaps thats where the cropper breed started... ferals that are like chipmunks??.....I think Spirit has never had the 'all you can eat' buffet option before......he'll be fat and sassy come spring at this rate!


----------

